# Facelifted 2013 Chevy Cruze! :(



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the wider lower grill, but toss those fog lights....


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The new Camry only looks nice from the front in SE form. But the butt is still pretty unattractive. Great car though. 

I do like the clear side markers on the Cruze, and the interior redesign sounds nice. I can't ever get the stupid air vent to blow directly at ME. But the fog lights...yuck. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

I dont mnd it. I think it looks meatier. I cant wait to see the 2016 Cruze when my lease is up!


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Those fog light inserts are nasssty.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Those fog light inserts are nasssty.


In a good way?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I seen this already but assumed this change was only in markets where the car has been sold for longer than the US. I like the grills but hate the foglights.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I like the 2012 grill setup much more. Mine will be the RS/LTZ version and the honeycomb grill will go well with it. The Fogs look terrible on the 2013 Model glad I ordered mine in time before the order cut off point.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

I personally think it looks out of place... the overall front-end does not gel with the upper half of the car & the fogs don't match well with the headlights (fog louvers?). I can take or leave the lower grille... since I would want to find a way to black it out & find a grille to match the upper "razors edge" design. I do like my honeycomb grille, but I could get used to the razor grille. Technically it is just a bumper change & the the new grille... rest of the outside seems unchanged. Adding MyLink sounds fun, maybe it won't cost a fortune & maybe backward compatible to 2012's at minimum. :hope:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Somehow, I don't think the Asian version of the Cruze will be coming out of the Lordstown plant any time soon.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I seen this already but assumed this change was only in markets where the car has been sold for longer than the US. I like the grills but hate the foglights.


Yeah, I sure hope that's the case! I personally like the Honeycomb grill better even though the grill in the picture did look good on the z spec cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think the fogs are ok for a black car, but not for any other color.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

obermd brings up a good point. That looks fine on a black car, otherwise it just looks like the overdone lower half of the front ends of Mazda's. Jim Frye also brings up a good point that we don't even know if this is the USDM version yet. I'm pretty curious to see if the back changed, and also the interior changes as well.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Unable to see cruze in second pic

Looks like the fr-s fogs which I think look fugly even on the fr-s.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not really against the fog lights. But it does look familiar, definitely a design feature taken from two or three other makes.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> I'm not really against the fog lights. But it does look familiar, definitely a design feature taken from two or three other makes.
> 
> The article says it is coming to the U.S.


Looks like an inbred Focus.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

I like the thought of a 7" touch screen that will play movies from a USB. I personally like the Honeycomb grill. That's how I can just take a quick glance at a Chevy and see if it's a Cruze or not. We've had ours since Feb and have only seen 2 others around our towns.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wish it had the same engine as the tc balts I would easily get one then lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...those *fugly* fog lamps look like friggin *Mazda* "*fangs*"!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Dislike! Looks like a mid 2000's camry or accord

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad I'm not they only one who thinks these fog lights are ugly and look out of place.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> The article says it is coming to the U.S.


Where in the article does it state that? The article is about the Indian market (OnCar.in)

I also think the fogs are out of place with the rest of the front end. Too derivative of the '13 Focus and the Mazda3. What's next, a huge gaping opening between the fog lights? Maybe they could copy an Audi A4 front end.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its not too too horrible. I mean designs change and cars evolve. I'd buy one.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I like the grills but not the fog lamps. 

I wonder if those grills will fit our current Cruze?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I seen this already but assumed this change was only in markets where the car has been sold for longer than the US. I like the grills but hate the foglights.


^^This.....agreed!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Same old stuff, 1954 was a clean car look for GM and other, then they added all kinds of junk to these vehicles for the 55, 56 model years. Cleaned it up in 1957, then the same thing again until 1962, repeated that junk stuff again until 1965. And so forth.

Really like the lines of my 2004 Cavlier.

View attachment 5866


But then they quit making it and came out with that very uncomfortable and ugly Cobalt. Same thing with the 2013 Cruze, what should we do now? Make it ugly?

Find the grille on the 2012 very functional and protective, no desire to change it.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have to say that is a good looking car NickD!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Idk, the 55 Bel Air was a pretty great looking car. And the 57 Corvette. 59 Caddy?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had a doctor friend in the military that let me use his 57 Cadillac convertible, the was really a cool car. Buddy had a 55 Chevy with the 265 V-8, overhauled his engine way back then. Had a two speed Powerglide, teased him about that, but it got him there.

Never had a camera to take a photo of my 54 Olds two door Holiday Coupe 88. Lots of 98 parts would fit that car for stiffer suspension. Took off all the chrome, lowered it, bored it out 0.062 inches, dual quads, headers and exhaust, and a dual point Mallory distributor. It was a pretty hot car in those days with a four speed Hydro. One trick was to dump two quarts of AT fluid for more torque converter slippage. But didn't want to do that too often. That is when I learned how to rebuild a hydramatic transmission. 

Lol, don't drive that way anymore.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

FogLights are a no go. It looks like the Focus with all that plastic.

Grill is so/so.

I like it how it is now.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

I just noticed the headlights look to be HID, and the fog lights LED... anyone else notice this?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

TechCruzer said:


> I just noticed the headlights look to be HID, and the fog lights LED... anyone else notice this?


What makes you say that?

You are looking at standard reflector halogen lamps for both.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh and i for one love the new facelift.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Where in the article does it state that? The article is about the Indian market (OnCar.in)
> 
> I also think the fogs are out of place with the rest of the front end. Too derivative of the '13 Focus and the Mazda3. What's next, a huge gaping opening between the fog lights? Maybe they could copy an Audi A4 front end.



After unveiling the station wagon variant of the facelifted Cruze at the Geneva Motor Show early this year, Chevrolet has finally unveiled the 2013 Cruze sedan - the real deal* that’s coming to our shores early next year.*


----------



## Junk68 (May 17, 2012)

Here's a link to a youtube video of the new Cruze SW shown in Geneva

2013 New Chevy Cruze Station Wagon Geneva Motor Show Global Auto News - YouTube

looks nice! It shows also new interior with My Link.

I guess you in the US will have these new interiors, menawhile over here in europe I think we will have to pay an extra for the Mylink feature


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> After unveiling the station wagon variant of the facelifted Cruze at the Geneva Motor Show early this year, Chevrolet has finally unveiled the 2013 Cruze sedan - the real deal* that’s coming to our shores early next year.*


It was then followed up with this... shores eluded to Indian shores. This an Indian website ".in"

"Chevrolet says that the MyLink system will be featured on its global models too; but we are not sure yet if the system will be featured in the 2013 Cruze when *it is launched here in India by early 2013*."


----------



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

2013 Chevrolet Cruze Facelift Leaked in Video? | AutoGuide.com News

From our friends at AutoGuide (don't they own this site?). I like the facelift, I think it looks a little better overall than the current version. But I'm not convinced this is the US version. Maybe, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

StoneCrab said:


> 2013 Chevrolet Cruze Facelift Leaked in Video? | AutoGuide.com News
> 
> From our friends at AutoGuide (don't they own this site?). I like the facelift, I think it looks a little better overall than the current version. But I'm not convinced this is the US version. Maybe, but I wouldn't bet on it.


According to the article on GM Authority, that car is the '13 Korean version. The picture is from a TV advertisement.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

StoneCrab said:


> I like the facelift, I think it looks a little better overall than the current version. But I'm not convinced this is the US version. Maybe, but I wouldn't bet on it.


The revised grill and alloy wheels are fine, but the fog lights and surrounds are hideous and conflict with the Cruze's overall strong horizontal themes. Stylists and their handlers would have better spent their money adding subtle sculpting to the car's flanks. Overall it's no improvement and heralds the beginning of the end of an excellent original design if the changes shown indeed come to pass.

If it ain't broken, don't fix it. When will corporate GM ever learn?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> The revised grill and alloy wheels are fine, but the fog lights and surrounds are hideous and conflict with the Cruze's overall strong horizontal themes. Stylists and their handlers would have better spent their money adding subtle sculpting to the car's flanks. Overall it's no improvement and heralds the beginning of the end of an excellent original design if the changes shown indeed come to pass.
> 
> If it ain't broken, don't fix it. When will corporate GM ever learn?


I personally would still rather have the US rims and the iconic honeycomb grill and that we all have come to know and love as Chevy! However, I agree 200% with everything else you said though!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im very satisified with the current look of my 2012 cruze eco grille and foglights. I cant stand the look of those new foglights and they arent even original either there are quite a few cars on the road with foglights that look exactly like that and I dont like them at all.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I hate how one car company will start a look and then every car company does it. If the look is ugly that is, haha! Like in this case! I wouldn't mind if Chevy gave the Cruze a stylish exhaust and therefore had to change some things around with the rear fascia for that but thats about it!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

If it came with a 2.0T I wouldn't care.....

We really need to start taking cues from Holden, just about every car they have looks awesome!


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

NBrehm said:


>


Yea, very nice... just installed that style fog light bezel on my ECO & getting ready to re-do "my" RS lower grille because I had the bumper replaced by the dealership under warranty (original was coming off due to broken clips).


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

I would be kinda OK with Cruze looks(past or future), except the Elantra looks excellent. But now Hyundai's Elantra hatchback(which I really wanted) leaves me cold & they've screwed up the front end on the new coupe.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I can't think of a worse way for GM to spend money than this new grill design and foglights.
What they should be spending money on is getting rid of that black plastic C Pillar and getting lumbar controls in the seats.


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

steve333 said:


> ........ getting lumbar controls in the seats.


My bad back doesn't like lumbar support & prefers regular seats just the way they are.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

litesong said:


> My bad back doesn't like lumbar support & prefers regular seats just the way they are.


I actually like lumbar controls so i can remove the lumbar support. In my Cobalt I have the lumbar all the way down. Every once in a while I feel the need for more support so I turn it up a little. I like having the option and I don't see why a new car shouldn't have it when my 6 year old Chevy has it.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

litesong said:


> My bad back doesn't like lumbar support & prefers regular seats just the way they are.


I LOVE the seats in my Car they are confortable , When I sat in it the first time I thought Man these seats ar HARD , Broke em in well .. After a hard work day by back is sore and when I sit in that driver's seat the pain goes away.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> If it came with a 2.0T I wouldn't care.....
> 
> We really need to start taking cues from Holden, just about every car they have looks awesome!


I like that color and I would LOVE that it came with a 2.0 Turbo


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the color, love the hatch, and especially love the C-pillar treatment. North America needs other Cruze variants and bolder color options. The engineering's bought and paid for, so get it certified and bring it on!


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> .
> 
> We really need to start taking cues from Holden, just about every car they have looks awesome!


Other than the silly looking circle logo thats the size of a rappers medallion in the middle of the grille yeah.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

wallbngr said:


> I LOVE the seats in my Car they are confortable , When I sat in it the first time I thought Man these seats ar HARD , Broke em in well .. After a hard work day by back is sore and when I sit in that driver's seat the pain goes away.


Leather or cloth?


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> Unable to see cruze in second pic



I am right there with you Mick.. i never seen the car either. I know the 3rd one had a black cruze and the first one had something posing beside some cutie asian chick in a black dress. But i'm pretty sure the 2nd pic just flat out didn't have a car in it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

My God Chevy/GM, please don't do this to the US 2013 Chevy Cruze Sedans! It saddens me to think that after all this time on this forum and following this car religiously for over a year in the hopes that I will be able to purchase one soon, it could possibly all be in vain. Maybe if these interior and exterior changes make their way onto our 2013 Cruzes this Fall, I could learn to like them overtime but I just don't see it happening! I personally think Chevy should not be changing the overall look of the US Cruzes this much for at least another two years. Sure, little to medium tweaks here and there for the Cruze like adding the new safety and electronic features that they have (i.e. Mylink, back up camera, blind spot alert system, etc) can be accepted, but these changes seen in the pictures/links below are too extreme and too early in my opinion. Again, what do you guys think?

http://alt-a.bitg.net/nightmobile/cars/images2/180000/3000/500/183591.jpg
http://alt-a.bitg.net/nightmobile/cars/images2/180000/3000/500/183592.jpg

I don't know about ya'll but I much prefer this....

http://img2.netcarshow.com/Chevrolet-Cruze_2011_800x600_wallpaper_76.jpg
http://www.carmk.net/media/2010/08/20100801092628198.jpg


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> My God Chevy/GM, please don't do this to the US 2013 Chevy Cruze Sedans! It saddens me to think that after all this time on this forum and following this car religiously for over a year in the hopes that I will be able to purchase one soon, it could possibly all be in vain. Maybe if these interior and exterior changes make their way onto our 2013 Cruzes this Fall, I could learn to like them overtime but I just don't see it happening! I personally think Chevy should not be changing the overall look of the US Cruzes this much for at least another two years. Sure, little to medium tweaks here and there for the Cruze like adding the new safety and electronic features that they have (i.e. Mylink, back up camera, blind spot alert system, etc) can be accepted, but these changes seen in the pictures/links below are too extreme and too early in my opinion. Again, what do you guys think?
> 
> http://alt-a.bitg.net/nightmobile/cars/images2/180000/3000/500/183591.jpg
> http://alt-a.bitg.net/nightmobile/cars/images2/180000/3000/500/183592.jpg
> ...


This is what sparked this for me and you will also see what GMI members think of this possible global refresh Cruze
http://www.gminsidenews.com/forums/f13/2013-chevy-cruze-update-interior-photo-111242/


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> My God Chevy/GM, please don't do this to the US 2013 Chevy Cruze Sedans! It saddens me to think that after all this time on this forum and following this car religiously for over a year in the hopes that I will be able to purchase one soon, it could possibly all be in vain. Maybe if these interior and exterior changes make their way onto our 2013 Cruzes this Fall, I could learn to like them overtime but I just don't see it happening! I personally think Chevy should not be changing the overall look of the US Cruzes this much for at least another two years. Sure, little to medium tweaks here and there for the Cruze like adding the new safety and electronic features that they have (i.e. Mylink, back up camera, blind spot alert system, etc) can be accepted, but these changes seen in the pictures/links below are too extreme and too early in my opinion. Again, what do you guys think?
> 
> http://alt-a.bitg.net/nightmobile/cars/images2/180000/3000/500/183591.jpg
> http://alt-a.bitg.net/nightmobile/cars/images2/180000/3000/500/183592.jpg
> ...


Awful changes, a step backward for sure. Foglights are horrible. If a touchscreen interior is the only option I will go elsewhere.
The one thing they could have and should have fixed they ignore-the cheap black plastic on the C Pillar.
I just don't get GM at all


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Awful changes, a step backward for sure. Foglights are horrible. If a touchscreen interior is the only option I will go elsewhere.
> The one thing they could have and should have fixed they ignore-the cheap black plastic on the C Pillar.
> I just don't get GM at all


A huge step backwards! What is Chevy trying to be Mazda or Toyota now with these whack ass foglights? And way can't they keep the design of the current 7"in color touch screen and just had the mylink software? Chevy doesn't know how to leave well enough alone! If they did or do change the design of the Cruze in the US, they should take most styling notes from the Holden Cruze! I too agree about the C pillar.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> A huge step backwards! What is Chevy trying to be Mazda or Toyota now with these whack ass foglights? And way can't they keep the design of the current 7"in color touch screen and just had the mylink software? Chevy doesn't know how to leave well enough alone! If they did or do change the design of the Cruze in the US, they should take most styling notes from the Holden Cruze! I too agree about the C pillar.


I was expected the NA Cruze to be Holdenized as well. They seem to know what they are doing design wise. This reminds me of the attempts they made in the past with the Cavalier front end and they made it worse, not better


----------



## kylejw.33 (Jun 11, 2012)

It's nice. It looks even more so sportier than the previous year's model. The fog lamps are different but I mean it's still nice though.


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

I agree the Sedan looks far better than the awful styled Aussie Hatchback. There is a new 163 bhp diesel engine introduced some time ago but I expect it is just as bad a gas guzzler as my 150 bhjp auto Diesel which only gets 27.8 mpg overall per tankful despite display showing av. up to 46 pg at times.You are luck y in the US with cheap gas prices and better spec Cruze with only 6 Airbags in the UKinstead of 10.I call the CRUZE the NO NO NO car. No Watts Z link suspension, No powered foldback mirrors, No DRL, No TPMS. No knee protection Airbag, No space saver wheel on latest 2012 models.Poor quality windscreen attracts stone chips. No Not for me anymore. Expect some changes in September minor face lift.


----------

